# Startbildschirm für Video



## schmidtt1 (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Video bei Youtube hochgeladen.
Dieses Video habe ich auch bei mir auf meiner Webseite.
Wie kriege ich das so hin, dass ich ein beliebiges Bild als Startbild für das Video bekomme?
Ich möchte auf das Bild klicken, und dann soll das Video starten.


----------



## Blue Effect (27. Mai 2011)

Soll das Video an gleicher Stelle starten oder reicht ein PopUp oder eine Folgeseite?


----------



## schmidtt1 (27. Mai 2011)

Das Video soll an gleicher Stelle geöffnet werden.


----------

